# 

## milaniay

:
1.    ,   16     ,       4   4 ,  ?         16 ,  64   .       ,   24   .   -  .
2.  "  "   , ,  ,   .

   .

----------

. 4     4 .  "" - .

----------


## jaspis

> ,   24   .   -  .


 .

----------


## irisus

16   .      3,2     5-   .

----------

> 3,2     5-   .


    -    3,2 .       -     .    -      .



> 16 ,  64   .


     .    -     .  ?

----------

2     ,    ..    10- ..     , ..       ( ).  ?

----------


## jaspis



----------

> , ..


...   ?    10     ,   40    ?  :Smilie:

----------

, , 4000,   1000?

----------


## jaspis

> 


    ,  -.      ,   4000 .       40   .     1000 .   10   .   ,        1000 .  .     ,    .

----------

,    ,  -,       ?

----------

> -,      ?


  (40   .   )   .   ,     -   , ,

----------

> 2.  "  "   , ,  ,   .


   ,   .    ?    λ  ʻ,     ,   ?     -   ,        .

----------

> ,


    ,      ,     ,   -  _",                 ."_ ..   (. 106 ).     . 107,  ,    -   :Smilie:         N 2  :Big Grin: 
**,     ...   " ,  ... "  :Smilie:

----------

> (40   .   )   .   ,     -   , ,


 ,     , ,   "",    ,         (40 ),  ,     .       4000 ,     .-  2500!

----------

> 4000 ,     .-  2500!

----------

?

----------

,    16   ,    20?

----------


## AlexZZZ

> ,    16   ,    20?


   -  .  :Smilie:     .98 .

----------

???  :-((

----------

,     , ,   "",    ,         (40 ),  ,     .       4000 ,     .-  2500! 



,!!!

----------

> .-  2500!


  :Wow:

----------

!
   N -3  , 
     , 
  5  2004 . N 1.   (  ) . !  




> 


      .

----------

,

----------


## stas

**,    -  .

----------

!

----------

